# Joeys birthday Extravaganza! (pic heavy!)



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

350+ Balls!!!!! A very happy boy. We had a very good day! Joey played with ALL the balls all morning until it was nap time. I had to go for a driving test and successfully past my G test  The luck of Joeys birthday im thinking  ANYWAY. It also happens to be my dads birthday, so we had two of everything! We went for a nice walk and went to the park to play ball in the afternoon. No pics of that as I was busy taking care of Joebro! 

Here are the pics!! And the video is at the bottom!  

I dont know why, but i feel that it doesn't look like 350+ balls... weird, but it is! 200 red ones, 150+ normal/green ones!

ALL the balls!!!!



































































































Happy Boy!




































The cakes!


















The Birthday boys and the birthday cakes!



























yum!









Birthday boys!


















And here is the video of Joey running into his suprise!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a great party !! Love Joey's cake, did you make it?? I also love the pic of your Dad and Joey, that is one special picture I am sure you will treasure forever.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I've been waiting for these pictures!! What a lucky dog!!!! Thanks for sharing the video too!! Very cool!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a fun, fun birthday for Joey and your dad! The tennis balls and cakes are awesome! A very Happy Birthday to both!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Joey! What a very lucky boy you are!!!!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Jamm said:


> 350+ Balls!!!!! A very happy boy. We had a very good day! Joey played with ALL the balls all morning until it was nap time. I had to go for a driving test and successfully past my G test  The luck of Joeys birthday im thinking  ANYWAY. It also happens to be my dads birthday, so we had two of everything! We went for a nice walk and went to the park to play ball in the afternoon. No pics of that as I was busy taking care of Joebro!
> 
> Here are the pics!! And the video is at the bottom!
> 
> ...



OMG awesome pictures Jamm!!!! The BD boys seem to have had a great day and what a lucky boy Joey is. That cake of Joeys looks sooooo good!!!
Every picture is one better than the other but my favorite besides the ones of Your Dad and Joey is the one where Joey is sitting amongst his toys looking at the camera!!!!

Happy Birthday Joey


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Yay pictures!! I've been waiting for these as well 

Looks like Joey had an AWESOME 1st birthday. I love the one of him with his birthday hat on sitting down totally smiling with all the balls behind him-that one is priceless.

You can tell he is very loved by you and your family. So very sweet.

I have a question though, what they heck are you going to do with 350 tennis balls?!! Are they still in the house? LOL

Happy birthday boy!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Summer says JEALOUS!!!

Jamm what a wonderful party!  Joey is a lucky boy..


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG that is so precious. What a lucky birthday boy! Joey is obviously very well loved!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

That is one very, very happy golden boy!!! The pictures are great and I love the birthday boys together. Happy 1st birthday handsome Joey and wishes for many more to come.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

What an AWESOME post. What an Awesome Dog and Family. Heartwarming. Made me giggle so loud!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

What a spoiled boy! I love it!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Joey!!
One word- LOVE!
Your vid and photos got me smiling and saying Awwwwww!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Loved the pictures. He looks like he was in heaven with his mother load of balls. What a great idea.


----------



## LogansMommy (Apr 2, 2011)

That is so awesome! I love it!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awesome pictures, what a lucky boy!! Is it weird that I think Joey's cake looks yummier than your dads?? lol! I love the picture of the two birthday boys - they both look so happy!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

AWESOME!!! I've been waiting for these pics Jamm!!!! Poor Joey looked so confused and near the end I loved that he was trying his best to sniff each and every one of them!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOEY!!!! He looks fantastic all grown up, not to mention more and more handsome every set of pics you post!!!! Pls give him a big birthday kiss from Molson and I !


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm just glad that my boys can't see these pictures because they'd be expecting the same thing.

Nygel would have 5 balls stuffed in his mouth, Razz would take the balls & lay on top of them to "save" them from his brothers & Thai would be a total wiggle butt while chewing on Nygel's ear. 

I just love the pics & see the "Ambertru" in your beautiful (handsome:doh boy!


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Awesome pics Jamm!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

*** Happy 1st Birthday Joey ***


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Super photo's and just love one's of Joey and your Dad. So special!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

So very cute. Is your dad's birthday April 15 too? Our first Golden and my husband shared a birthday. I gave jaro a big raw bone a bit before we gave him his other presents so the rest of us could have dinner in peace, so by the time the presents for Jaro came he was still pretty interested in his bone. Guess you should keep the best for last. But today I am sure he will go for his hugglehounds.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks like Joey had a blast!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pictures of Joeys and your dad's birthday! Happy Birthday to both lucky guys. Those cakes both looked delicious!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Joey and your dad! What a great celebration for them both-LOVE the picutres.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Joey! I was waiting to see these pics since you told us about all the balls you bought, the video was great. By the way your house is beautiful.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Loved it! Great pics, especially those with your dad (noticed the cat looking on too).


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

A great birthday for 2 handsome boys!

I love the first picture. The cat looks about ready to place a 'rehome' ad on craigslist for her/himself!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday Joey! What a spoiled boy! Milo would be so jealous! Great Pictures!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Poor guy, today when he woke up he went straight to that corner looking for all the balls! He looked very disappointed when there wasn't any there. I ended up bringing in a good 25 for him to go crazy with


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I just have one question.

What are you going to do for his 2nd birthday??


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha! Im thinking 600  Maybe 1000! JUST for fun  I figure I already have 370 now sooo whats another 750? LOL


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Great pictures! Looks like he had a great day.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Joeyarty:

I loved the video....non stop tail wagging and wiggle but


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

*Joey*
Very Happy Birthday!!

*Jamm*
Those pictures, the video, the balls, the toys, the cakes are just TOO MUCH.
Tucker and Tonka want to know if they can come live with you!?!?!?!

P.S. I've never seen that many balls!!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:--crazy_love::--crazy_love::--crazy_love:HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY JOEY!!!!! :--crazy_love::--crazy_love::--crazy_love:THE VIDEO WAS PRICELESS, BROUGHT A CHUCKLE OR TWO!!! Great wiggle butt shots !!!:: Joey you are one lucky pooch, ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

I LOVE the crooked party hat photo!
Connie and Cody


----------

